# hate to complain as a newbie, but...



## brett05 (Aug 30, 2013)

..this is one of the slowest sites I have ever been on in my life.  I feel like I am on dial-up.  Anyone else having the issue?  Is there anything that might be able to be done about it?


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 30, 2013)

What are you referring to?

Kat


----------



## brett05 (Aug 30, 2013)

Posting a new thread or browsing to a new page on the forum is basically a 10-15 second process.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2013)

Switch to chrome....   My provider runs at 54 mbps


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 30, 2013)

Agree...Chrome works better for me too.

Kat


----------



## brett05 (Aug 30, 2013)

Not a chrome guy with all of it's issues, but I did jsut try Firefox and things like New Posts which were taking me 30 second now take 4.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been having the same problem with Firefox for about a week. The pictures don't all load. never had any trouble before.


----------

